# I fucking hate women...



## Typo (Apr 1, 2011)

So I was with this girl for over a year and she was my first girlfriend, my first everything (Kiss, Virginity, etc). I loved her with all my heart I tried to be the best fucking boyfriend I could. I spent god knows how much on her in forms of jewelery and shit for no reason and as a non-working student money is tough. She wasn't like one of the girls who demands everything, no she hated me buying her stuff but that's not the point. We were planning to go to Florida the beginning of March and she wasn't paying a dime, one day... ONE DAY before we were leaving I get a call from her saying she doesn't think she loves me anymore, I was fucking heartbroken I just couldn't handle life anymore, (I ended up taking a friend with me instead to Florida) but the entire trip I was a mess I was literally a dead-man walking. When I got back I did absolutely nothing just sat there in my room for hours after school... I was honestly on the verge of killing myself because I just couldn't take it.

Then a friend got me into weight lifting and I started working out which I believe actually saved my life because if I didn't start spending my time researching training and everything else then I doubt I would still be here... So 2 weeks or so pass and she wants to see me... Me still being in love with her I am absolutely ecstatic, we hang out see a movie and it was like it always was, it was the best time of my life and we start talking again and its great. I didn't actually see her for another week and we spent hours cuddling and just acting like it's always been... 

Today I was supposed to hang out with her before she leaves for spring break (Which I originally was planing to go with her when we were together) we were going to see a movie and go to her house afterwards but then she decides to see her Dad instead (Which I do understand she wants to see him before she leaves) but once fucking again I don't find out until 5minutes before I'm going to leave...

I eat lunch with her and see her several times on campus during the day still and shes always flirty and everything with me, we hang out and it always turns into some hot and heavy session but she is constantly leading me on it's ridiculous...

I am so tired of being treated this way...

Well I was venting... Reply if you wish


----------



## Chill (Apr 1, 2011)

Typo said:


> Well I was venting... Reply if you wish


 

You got played like the fool you are, and now she's better off.

In light of your "Definately" thread...*It Definately Sucks to be You*.


----------



## Typo (Apr 1, 2011)

To all women-  Why do you play these mind games?


----------



## Captain Krunch (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn man sorry to hear, there is way to many fish in the sea. From the sounds of things it sounds like you are pretty young. I tell you like I tell the younger guys at the gym. Date as many girls as you can, and fuck as much as you can. Trust me wait and enjoy life, you won't regret it. When the right woman comes along you will know it, trust me.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2011)

Try men.


----------



## Typo (Apr 1, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Try men.


Lol rather not


----------



## Chill (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^^^^^
That has to be a Typo.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 1, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Try men.


 LOL.. I thought I read the post as "I Hate fucking Women" at first.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 1, 2011)

suck it up cupcake. find another gf and act like your ex doesn't exist. I'm assuming you guys are under 21, so play all the childish mind games you want, its eye for eye. after 21 it gets old, time to start acting like a grown up which means time to start paying hookers.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2011)

Hank knows best:
I am a fool when I need you, I'm a fool to believe
My heart is so wide open, I'm so easy to deceive
I'm a fool I keep believing, I'm a fool I'll believe at all
I'm a fool who'll keep on trying, and like a fool, I will crawl





YouTube Video


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2011)

YouTube Video











Women are evil, self sabotaging, selfish, deceptive, evil again, insane bitches.  Learn to accept this and you'll be a happier man for it.  For now, listen to sad, spiteful break up songs like the above, mope around for a few months, then get back out there.  Learn to date yourself, then you can go find the _right_ woman that can appreciate you for who you are.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 1, 2011)

You got played, dude.  You gave her too much and didn't let her pay her share.  Treat 'em well, but not like queens.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 1, 2011)

You have to understand that one woman doesn't define your life. You got self esteem issues bro, fix your insecurities. I know it hurts, we've all been there, but learn to move on. Freeze her out, go bang some other girl; there's a lot of girls in schools. 

You lose the power in the relationship, you lose attraction, you lose the girl. Theres a lot more heart breaks to come, man up.


----------



## HKfanboy (Apr 1, 2011)

lift heavy, fuck bitches......Profit?
I dont get all these guys that get all insane over a woman. (seems like it is happening more and more) She owned you, be a man next time. (youre done with your ex she will never respect you) No woman wants to be in a quazi-leziban relationship with a dude that acts like a bitch. 
Its no big deal just rember how things are for next time. Get your head right.


----------



## troubador (Apr 1, 2011)

Cuddling for hours? Buying her jewelry?.. Of course she doesn't want you. You need to start treating her badly and using her for sex. She will fall head over heels for you.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 1, 2011)

HKfanboy said:


> lift heavy, fuck bitches......Profit?
> I dont get all these guys that get all insane over a woman. (seems like it is happening more and more) She owned you, be a man next time. (youre done with your ex she will never respect you) No woman wants to be in a quazi-leziban relationship with a dude that acts like a bitch.
> Its no big deal just rember how things are for next time. Get your head right.



lift heavy and be an asshole is the trick alright


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 1, 2011)

troubador said:


> Cuddling for hours? Buying her jewelry?.. Of course she doesn't want you. You need to start treating her badly and using her for sex. She will fall head over heels for you.



hehe


----------



## MyK (Apr 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 2, 2011)

Rape is always an option.  Seriously.  You'd be amazed at how rarely they report it.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Rape is always an option.  Seriously.  You'd be amazed at how rarely they report it.









Plenty of fish in the sea.  Don't talk to her anymore.

Being super-clingy is a great way to push them away.


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Rape is always an option. Seriously. You'd be amazed at how rarely they report it.


 
...


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 2, 2011)

Poor baby.  Your first is always traumatic.  

Second, you stupid ass.  WHY do some men think spending money = love?  Just because you pay for shit doesn't mean she has to love you.  Find a girl who's a friend you trust.  Ask her if she thinks your GF was with you because of that.  Maybe she was.  In which case you're truly stupid.  The right girl won't care.  

Some of these guys are right.  Date.  Sleep around even.  You're so upset because this girl was your first and you never forget your first.  With some experience and years under your belt you'll probably see she wasn't the right girl for you.  And you know what?  Maybe you will both grow up and realize you were right for each other.  It sounds like you're really young to make that decision now.


----------



## Typo (Apr 2, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Poor baby.  Your first is always traumatic.
> 
> Second, you stupid ass.  WHY do some men think spending money = love?  Just because you pay for shit doesn't mean she has to love you.  Find a girl who's a friend you trust.  Ask her if she thinks your GF was with you because of that.  Maybe she was.  In which case you're truly stupid.  The right girl won't care.
> 
> Some of these guys are right.  Date.  Sleep around even.  You're so upset because this girl was your first and you never forget your first.  With some experience and years under your belt you'll probably see she wasn't the right girl for you.  And you know what?  Maybe you will both grow up and realize you were right for each other.  It sounds like you're really young to make that decision now.



She wasn't the type who was with me just for money.. I know that for sure because she honestly hated if I ever bought her anything but still it's just money.


----------



## Typo (Apr 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Rape is always an option.  Seriously.  You'd be amazed at how rarely they report it.


Fucking lol'd


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

*The more the OP types, the worse the thread gets instantaneously.*


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 2, 2011)

Typo said:


> So I was with this girl for over a year and she was my first girlfriend, my first everything (Kiss, Virginity, etc). I loved her with all my heart I tried to be the best fucking boyfriend I could. I spent god knows how much on her in forms of jewelery and shit for no reason and as a non-working student money is tough. She wasn't like one of the girls who demands everything, no she hated me buying her stuff but that's not the point. We were planning to go to Florida the beginning of March and she wasn't paying a dime, one day... ONE DAY before we were leaving I get a call from her saying she doesn't think she loves me anymore, I was fucking heartbroken I just couldn't handle life anymore, (I ended up taking a friend with me instead to Florida) but the entire trip I was a mess I was literally a dead-man walking. When I got back I did absolutely nothing just sat there in my room for hours after school... I was honestly on the verge of killing myself because I just couldn't take it.
> 
> Then a friend got me into weight lifting and I started working out which I believe actually saved my life because if I didn't start spending my time researching training and everything else then I doubt I would still be here... So 2 weeks or so pass and she wants to see me... Me still being in love with her I am absolutely ecstatic, we hang out see a movie and it was like it always was, it was the best time of my life and we start talking again and its great. I didn't actually see her for another week and we spent hours cuddling and just acting like it's always been...
> 
> ...


 Ignore her if she still likes you it will become obvious if you start spending less time with her and doing less with her because she will come after you but dont become a cruch that is always there you will just torture your self.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 3, 2011)

This reminds me of the time my fiance' moved back to Memphis and became a stripper. I could tell there were some emotions inside me for a few days, but nothing an oz of kush couldn't take care of. I wouldn't go for drugs or alcohol, but weed helps me process things like that and not let them become more than they are.


----------



## stazilla (Apr 4, 2011)

i heard some old dude say this..."eat a woman's ass out and she'll never leave ya." LOL...he died before my first divorce!! BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Apr 4, 2011)

I pretty much read the first sentence its your first girlfriend and i stopped there your thinking there is no one else out there like her blah blah blah. My friend there is a plethora of fine good looking women out there. Patience is the key women dont like men that are always available its too easy for the women. Its nice to have a girlfriend and all that but if your hanging out with them every-hour of everyday texting 24/7 its not healthy men and women need to have their own time to do what they like to do on their spare time. Forget about her the less you talk to her the more time you can focus on working out pick up a new constructive hobby hang out with your friends that you ditched because of her believe me there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 4, 2011)

Typo said:


> So I was with this girl for over a year and she was my first girlfriend, my first everything (Kiss, Virginity, etc). I loved her with all my heart I tried to be the best fucking boyfriend I could. I spent god knows how much on her in forms of jewelery and shit for no reason and as a non-working student money is tough. She wasn't like one of the girls who demands everything, no she hated me buying her stuff but that's not the point. We were planning to go to Florida the beginning of March and she wasn't paying a dime, one day... ONE DAY before we were leaving I get a call from her saying she doesn't think she loves me anymore, I was fucking heartbroken I just couldn't handle life anymore, (I ended up taking a friend with me instead to Florida) but the entire trip I was a mess I was literally a dead-man walking. When I got back I did absolutely nothing just sat there in my room for hours after school... I was honestly on the verge of killing myself because I just couldn't take it.
> 
> Then a friend got me into weight lifting and I started working out which I believe actually saved my life because if I didn't start spending my time researching training and everything else then I doubt I would still be here... So 2 weeks or so pass and she wants to see me... Me still being in love with her I am absolutely ecstatic, we hang out see a movie and it was like it always was, it was the best time of my life and we start talking again and its great. I didn't actually see her for another week and we spent hours cuddling and just acting like it's always been...
> 
> ...




This is one reason why I never dated chicks between September and March.  They are always looking for a bf at this time because they are getting fat and don't want to be the only cousin at grandma's without bf at xmas.  They keep that sucker around until shortly after Valentine's Day after which they tend to hop on Jenny Crank and hit the tanning beds getting ready for spring break and Memorial Day.  By Labor day they are getting fat again and the cycle repeats.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 4, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> This is one reason why I never dated chicks between September and March.  They are always looking for a bf at this time because they are getting fat and don't want to be the only cousin at grandma's without bf at xmas.  They keep that sucker around until shortly after Valentine's Day after which they tend to hop on Jenny Crank and hit the tanning beds getting ready for spring break and Memorial Day.  By Labor day they are getting fat again and the cycle repeats.



I want to print this off and staple it all over the local mall because there has never been a more true statement in the history of mankind. 

Kudos to you, sir. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## OUTLAW01 (Apr 5, 2011)

she played the hell out of you, women are damn good at playing the game. learn to play the game better than them!


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 5, 2011)

same shit happend to me bro, girl broke my heart and i was lost/depressed and got into weight training it kept me out of depression and trouble for sure
its fucked up to say but you have to make it so youre the one with the upper hand in the relationship or else youll always be walked on. for some reason girls dont respect a guy who treats them like gold
vote=concentrate on your body,school, and fucking college girls, when this bitch comes around try and use her for sex and thats all, since she treats you horrible, and in 5 years from now youll have a career, be making money and be physically built and shell be kicking herself everytime she sees you


----------

